# 3DSTown.com reliability



## Ephrisian (Mar 22, 2015)

I just placed an order with 3dstown.com, the total was $75.90 and I received an email confirming this amount completely. However I then saw a charge for $475+ on the card. 

Thankfully it was a one-time use gift card, this is how I generally shop on untrusted sites.

I will keep this thread up-to-date as things progress. Until otherwise noted, I would highly advise you do NOT shop on 3dstown.com

I'm hoping this turns out to be a non-issue and it is resolved as their prices seem to be the best I've seen so far. The only hang up is that they only accept VISA.


----------



## Adeka (Mar 22, 2015)

Never heard of  them until just now.  I checked the sky3ds website (assuming you bought that because of the price) and it is listed as a reseller so they should be legit.


----------



## Ephrisian (Mar 22, 2015)

Yup, I'm awaiting information from the site and their sales team at this point. It's the best price i found on the sky3ds and if it's legit it's a pretty sweet deal.

UPDATE: 3dstown.com cancelled my order but the charge is still showing as pending with the bank. I've since placed an order with 3dsgamerworld.com instead, based on the reviews on shoptemp and on the forums.

The order is still 'processing' with 3dsgamerworld and hopefully it should be shipping this week.


----------



## Ephrisian (Mar 24, 2015)

At this point things are just getting strange. I've ordered from two sites and they are both complete scams!

First I ordered from 3dstown.com and was charged $480+ for a card that costs $75.90. Charge came from NBBLGD*COM.

Then I order from 3dsgamerworld.com and get charged $580+ TWICE for a $92 piece. I see charges from HOT SALES ESTORE then ONLINE VIP ESTORE after shopping with 3dsgamerworld.com

At this point, I can't recommend either of them to anyone unless you want to be robbed for hundreds of dollars.

UPDATE: 3dsgamerworld.com is looking into this order after I provided them with a snapshot of my statement showing over $1000 in attempted transactions.

UPDATE 2: 3dsgamerworld has remedied the issue with my order and I'm now awaiting my shipment via USPS. Keep in mind, that the "Arrival Date" on the shipment isn't exact. It is within 5 days of that date, so if it says April 1st, you can get it on the 6th and it's still considered on time.

3dsgamerworld was good about getting back to me about questions and inquiries on the order. Keep in mind that they work during THEIR business hours which seems to start around 3am PST. 

All in all, I can't recommend 3dsgamerworld since there was some heavy 'stray' charges. But at the same time I want to give them credit for working with me on my order and getting it shipped out quickly.

I'm hesistant to try any other sites at this point since to date there has been $1500+ charged to this $100 gift card. I'd hate to see what they would try to do to my actual bank accounts...


----------



## Adeka (Mar 24, 2015)

Just order from modchipsdirect


----------



## Ephrisian (Mar 25, 2015)

Placed my order with modchipsdirect and they are the first shop that I can recommend. They charged only the amount they originally showed on the invoice (for starters) and followed up right away on the order.

Thanks Adeka for the recommendation.


----------



## alin72 (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks like modchipsdirect is the way to go. I'll order from them if I ever need a sky 3ds.


----------



## Ephrisian (Apr 2, 2015)

Bumping for my Update to the post:

UPDATE 2: 3dsgamerworld has remedied the issue with my order and I'm now awaiting my shipment via USPS. Keep in mind, that the "Arrival Date" on the shipment isn't exact. It is within 5 days of that date, so if it says April 1st, you can get it on the 6th and it's still considered on time.

3dsgamerworld was good about getting back to me about questions and inquiries on the order. Keep in mind that they work during THEIR business hours which seems to start around 3am PST. 

All in all, I can't recommend 3dsgamerworld since there was some heavy 'stray' charges. But at the same time I want to give them credit for working with me on my order and getting it shipped out quickly.


----------

